# Water cooling question



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

I just got myself a Q-Tec water cooler and installed it without trouble. It came with a bottle of watter to be used so I dont need to buy any right away.
The thing is I dont know where to get more distiled water from, and what stuff you need to add to it (ive been told you need something extra).
Can you get water thats ready for the computer cooling systems?
Does anyone know any websites that deliver to the UK, or shops that sell this kind of stuff?


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Distilled water can be found in a drugstore, pharmacy, home improvement stores - and here in the US also in Walmart for example.

I think i've read people add some antifreeze to the water.


----------



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

I think ill return it anyway, its not as good as I thought. The default Athlon heatsink/fan that came with the CPU did a much better job and keeping the temperature lower and I havnt even overclocked the CPU yet with the watercooler on it yet.
Seeing as the specs say "Perfect for overclocking" I thought I might be able to do some, but the CPU is at least 8C higher that with the fan on while still not overclocked.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Some watercooling systems suck - especially after a while when the water gets warm and because of poor design the heat doesnt get removed from the system fast enough.

I still dont see the need to go watercooling especially with great coolers like the XP-120 and XP-90 out there.


----------



## jamie_Ridler (Aug 16, 2003)

Well those are for the Athlon 64. I cant seem to find any coolers more powerfull than the one I had for a socket a board. Best the shops were selling were different types of coolers for a max of Athlon XP 2800+, one place had a heatsink/fan for a 3000+ but its harder to find more than that, ive tried.


----------

